# Test and joints



## Mythos (Nov 23, 2018)

Does anybody else feel positive benefits for joints from test? I think I've read that test and other AAS can downregulate collagen synth, maybe generally a little tough on joints but I definitely had less joint issues and pain on test only cycle. If there was an issue it was more minor and healed much more quickly than off cycle. When i come off, they seem to crop up again right away.
I know what you're thinking, maybe it's the estrogen.. But I keep mine low with AI so I don't think so. Just curious if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 23, 2018)

Not just joints


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2018)

absolutely

before i started trt had a random shooting pain in my ankle that would  almost send me to the canvas and was progressively getting worse

i rarely get it like once every 6 months now vs a few times a week prior


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes. Ive had horrible bouts of overuse tendonitis in elbows and shoulders for years. TRT cleared it up in weeks.


----------



## bvs (Nov 23, 2018)

Through what pathway would test do this? Would it maybe just be from a little more fluid retention?


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

bvs said:


> Through what pathway would test do this? Would it maybe just be from a little more fluid retention?



I think maybe because it improves recovery, the body becomes more efficient at healing damage.  Id also bet that I lived in a persistently overtrained state with low T and optimal levels allowed for recovery of more than just muscle.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2018)

A little deca really helps my joints


----------



## bigdog (Nov 23, 2018)

NPP is my joint wd-40:32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 23, 2018)

slightly off topic 

used to get a pain in the xiphoid process area during & after doing things like washing dishes playing guitar etc 

That the trt fixed


----------



## IHI (Nov 23, 2018)

Lil off topic but not; i have horrible allergies, horrible. Cronic sinutitus as a result. Ive noticed since taking control of my trt, is got lesser and lesser; now maybe once a year i get a sinus infection. Mentioned something about it to wife over dinner and she paused, and was suprised i was right. 

So if nothing else, my extreme downgrade to allergens makes it as worth while as the improved daily function vs low t. Maybe coincidence as ive gotten older, but am not stopping trt to find out either lol


----------



## Mythos (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad I'm not the only one. I've read so much about everything but deca being bad for joints, was starting to think maybe it was my imagination.


----------

